# How does a torch lighter work?



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

As I marveled at the flame from my torch lighter, I wondered how it worked differently from a standard lighter. Owing to my interest in combustion (as noted by my avatar) and not wanting to take apart my rather expensive engraved lighter, I turned to the internet.

It took a bit of searching, but I found a satisfying article at http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/1999-07/932406726.Ph.r.html.

The main difference boils down to using small holes to use the fuel pressure as a way to mix fuel and air together before burning, much like a natural gas stove. A regular lighter just dumps the fuel out into the air, so it burns inefficiently, resulting in the yellow sooty flame.

Thought some of you might find it interesting if you had never thought about it before.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes indeed. Thanks for posting the link. It was a very interesting read.


----------

